# dates ?



## dburroak

just wondered if there`s anything on this sight to meet male - and - female ? if not maybe there should be ?


----------



## wyldkat49766

not sure what 'sights' you are talking about but if you think about it, do you REALLY want to piss off women on here that not only KNOW how to use a weapon but OWN them? please go check out eHarmony or something like that.


----------



## RIVER LADY

WyldKat....:lol: you kill me. You don't waste no time cracking the whip do you?:lol: 



Actually, I thought they did add a singles section a few years ago. It would probably be located in the sound off forum maybe but, not positive.


----------



## Bomba

wyldkat49766 said:


> not sure what 'sights' you are talking about but if you think about it, do you REALLY want to piss off women on here that not only KNOW how to use a weapon but OWN them? please go check out eHarmony or something like that.


 

:yikes: You mean this isn't a dating website? No wonder most of the PMs I send aren't answered. Good thing I didn't become a supporting member:lol:


----------



## Anish

RIVER LADY said:


> WyldKat....:lol: you kill me. You don't waste no time cracking the whip do you?:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I thought they did add a singles section a few years ago. It would probably be located in the sound off forum maybe but, not positive.


 
:lol::lol:

You know, I could see having a section for singles. I was just thinking about that the other day. If I were single, I would be looking for a speciffic kind of guy and my sportsman's forum would be a logical place to look. 
I could also see having a section for "fisherman looking for fishing partner in xxxxx area". Or hunting or whatever. I see postings like that throughout the forum, but if they were in one place it would make it alot easier. 
Ok, that was my two cents worth. 

Just for the record... I am happily married, 13 years and plan on staying that way. No, PM's in reguards to "looking for someone". I may be an angler, but I'm NOT angling for that! :lol:


----------



## Anish

wyldkat49766 said:


> not sure what 'sights' you are talking about but if you think about it, do you REALLY want to piss off women on here that not only KNOW how to use a weapon but OWN them? please go check out eHarmony or something like that.


 
OMG!! That is SO funny! _Get em wyldkat!!!_ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## William H Bonney

Ya know, I can't remember who, but someone did start a "single's group", on here.


----------



## localyahoo

yep, having someone else to go fishing with sure beats holding your Rod all by yourself


----------



## Anish

localyahoo said:


> yep, having someone else to go fishing with sure beats holding your Rod all by yourself


Does'nt it though? :lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

Well, ya know Im not called Wyldkat for nothing... lol

But to be honest I DID erase at least half of what I WAS going to post....


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyldkat49766 said:


> Well, ya know Im not called Wyldkat for nothing... lol
> 
> *But to be honest I DID erase at least half of what I WAS going to post....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :lol::lol: I'm sure you did.


----------



## ERnurse

I always thought that would be a great idea, it would give a place for guys to meet women that truly enjoyed hunting and fishing rather than those who pretend during the "dating game". 
I have heard it so many times, the same story, "she would go hunting or camping with me until we got married" :sad:

PS, havent been on here in a long time, got a Droid phone and havent figured out how to post on threads.


----------



## RIVER LADY

ERnurse said:


> I always thought that would be a great idea, it would give a place for guys to meet women that truly enjoyed hunting and fishing rather than those who pretend during the "dating game".
> I have heard it so many times, the same story, "she would go hunting or camping with me until we got married" :sad:
> 
> PS, havent been on here in a long time, got a Droid phone and havent figured out how to post on threads.


Holly Molly, look who decided to crawl out of the wood work. Just where the heck have you been? A stupid Droid phone excuse is unacceptable. :lol:


----------



## ERnurse

well actually I am at work and they put a kabash on our using the computers for social purposes, butttt........ the boss isnt here so here I am 

Been busy remodeling the house all winter, tiled the kitchen and spare bathroom floor, put in new kitchen cupboards, new appliances.

having lots of fun, I spent last summer fishing Lake Erie and Lake Ontario, spent my fall in Ohio and Kentucky deer hunting, I didnt even hunt Michigan but a few times this past fall. Our next project is a barn and then off to Lake Erie and Lake Ontario for the spring/summer fishing then Ohio and Kentucky again, Alaska next fall 2012


----------



## Amistad

Whoa WK! Kinda harsh don't you think? Don't know if the person asking is a he or a she, but my single female friends always say that dating is tough because most single men today are selfish jerks. At least if MSF had a singles section a gal could find a selfish jerk that liked to hunt and fish!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

If I were single I would like to see a dating section on the site, you know what they say about those "Outdoorsy" women.:evil:


----------



## Anish

ERnurse said:


> I always thought that would be a great idea, it would give a place for guys to meet women that truly enjoyed hunting and fishing rather than those who pretend during the "dating game".
> I have heard it so many times, the same story, "she would go hunting or camping with me until we got married" :sad:
> 
> PS, havent been on here in a long time, got a Droid phone and havent figured out how to post on threads.


See, and that is also why I'd like to see a "seeking friendship ONLY" section. I can not tell you how many times I have run into a woman somewhere, we get talking, turns out that she loves to fish and has been fishing all her life. So, cool! We swap numbers, eventually go fishing together. If she actually shows up with her own gear I'm shocked and even then 50% of the time it isnt even hers. it's her husband/boyfriend's gear. Then, next thing I know, I'm baiting her hook and taking off her fish :smile-mad!!! If that's the way I wanted to spend my day I'd take my kids! Now, if I don't get a line of bs and she asks me to teach her how to fish, then that's great. I cound not immagine thinking I have a fishing buddy, marrying that person, then finding out it was all a show. Oooooh! I'd be SO pis*** off!
At least if I could run into another woman on here who was looking for a fishing partner the odds would be good that she actually knew what she was doing or was at least serious about learning. 

I vote that a "people connector" section be started with two sub groups. 1) looking for a relationship. 2) looking for a fishing partner.


----------



## RIVER LADY

ERnurse said:


> well actually I am at work and they put a kabash on our using the computers for social purposes, butttt........ the boss isnt here so here I am
> 
> Been busy remodeling the house all winter, tiled the kitchen and spare bathroom floor, put in new kitchen cupboards, new appliances.
> 
> having lots of fun, I spent last summer fishing Lake Erie and Lake Ontario, spent my fall in Ohio and Kentucky deer hunting, I didnt even hunt Michigan but a few times this past fall. Our next project is a barn and then off to Lake Erie and Lake Ontario for the spring/summer fishing then Ohio and Kentucky again, Alaska next fall 2012


 

Well, that was exactly the response I was expecting with you.
Didn't Keith just build that house? 
Finally, getting back to Alaska, I bet you can't wait. Good to hear from Kathleen. Great to hear you are doing well.


----------



## RIVER LADY

2PawsRiver said:


> If I were single I would like to see a dating section on the site, you know what they say about those "Outdoorsy" women.:evil:


 
Yeah, we're special. A rare breed. A prize jewel. Men love the way we grip a rod, stroke a barrel or lick a fishing knot, long and slow as we tie it.:evil: Sorry couldn't resist.:lol::lol:


----------



## William H Bonney

RIVER LADY said:


> Yeah, we're special. A rare breed. A prize jewel. Men love the way we grip a rod, stroke a barrel or lick a fishing knot, long and slow as we tie it.:evil: Sorry couldn't resist.:lol::lol:


Alright,, knock that off!!:rant:

The Mod's are gonna think that I hacked into your account and posted that....:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

I'm just a bobber. Just enough to keep afloat to save me from downing. :lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

RIVER LADY said:


> I'm just a bobber. Just enough to keep afloat to save me from downing. :lol:


I could have sworn you had 2 bobbers last time I saw you. :lol::yikes::lol:


----------



## Anish

wyldkat49766 said:


> I could have sworn you had 2 bobbers last time I saw you. :lol::yikes::lol:


OMG!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## localyahoo

RIVER LADY said:


> I'm just a bobber. Just enough to keep afloat to save me from downing. :lol:


Why use a bobber when you could have a dingy!:evilsmile I better stop you ladies are gonna get me in trouble. I have a hard enough time with my mouth getting me into trouble.


----------



## wyldkat49766

localyahoo said:


> Why use a bobber when you could have a dingy!:evilsmile I better stop you ladies are gonna get me in trouble. I have a hard enough time with my mouth getting me into trouble.


most 'dingys' are not much more than a tiny slip sinker.


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyldkat49766 said:


> I could have sworn you had 2 bobbers last time I saw you. :lol::yikes::lol:


 Still do thank god. However, it does take both to work as one for life saving measures. :lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

localyahoo said:


> Why use a bobber when you could have a dingy!:evilsmile I better stop you ladies are gonna get me in trouble. I have a hard enough time with my mouth getting me into trouble.


 
Don't be using us ladies as your excuse. I'm sure your mouth has a mind of it's own.:lol:

It's probably best to just admitt you couldn't help yourself when you figured out our secret code talk while we surf naked on M-S.


----------



## Anish

RIVER LADY said:


> Don't be using us ladies as your excuse. I'm sure your mouth has a mind of it's own.:lol:
> 
> It's probably best to just admitt you couldn't help yourself when you figured out our secret code talk while we surf naked on M-S.


Well, it's not just M-S! Why do you think were planning this get together! :lol:


----------



## Anish

:woohoo1:
Womens retreat! Featuring naked surfing competition!! :cwm27:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Anish said:


> :woohoo1:
> Womens retreat! Featuring naked surfing competition!! :cwm27:


Good god, can you just imagine?:lol:


----------



## wally-eye

How about naked volley ball..:yikes::evil:

I'll be the line watcher...


----------



## Anish

RIVER LADY said:


> Good god, can you just imagine?:lol:


I'd better be carefull! We have this retreat this summer and we could end up with an audiance waiting for neked women surfers! :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Anish

wally-eye said:


> How about naked volley ball..:yikes::evil:
> 
> I'll be the line watcher...


Ever been hit in the boob by a volley ball (probably not but you never know :lol? OUUUUUUCH!!!!!!

Ugh! Better bring your binoculars! :lol::lol:


----------



## William H Bonney

wally-eye said:


> How about naked volley ball..:yikes::evil:
> 
> I'll be the line watcher...


Although I was never in the military,,, I do know how the old saying goes,,,
"don't _*volunteer*_ for anything"...


----------



## wally-eye

Anish said:


> Ever been hit on the boob by a volley ball (probably not but you never know :lol? OUUUUUUCH!!!!!!
> 
> Ugh! Better bring your binoculars! :lol::lol:




I'm good at making it feel better......:evil::lol:


----------



## localyahoo

Anish said:


> Ugh! Better bring your binoculars! :lol::lol:


I will, and don't mind that rustle in the bushes:chillin:


----------



## DaveW731

wally-eye said:


> How about naked volley ball..:yikes::evil:
> 
> I'll be the line watcher...


If I were there, the line would be the last thing I would be watching. But that's just me...


----------



## Anish

Oh schit! It would appear I have started something. :help: :lol:


----------



## William H Bonney

localyahoo said:


> I will, and don't mind that rustle in the bushes:chillin:


,,,, or the moaning and one gooey tube sock.


----------



## Anish

O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
EEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!
:yikes: :help: :help: :lol:


----------



## offshoretroller

Wouldnt 1 get sticky after playing volleyball and roasting marshmallows? Seems like a high calorie excuse to have "smore" good times


----------



## William H Bonney

offshoretroller said:


> Wouldnt 1 get sticky after playing volleyball and roasting marshmallows? Seems like a high calorie excuse to have "smore" good times


Baby Ive got the chocolate if youve got the graham crackers and marshmallows.


----------



## wally-eye

That looks finger lickin good.........:coolgleam


----------



## RIVER LADY

Anish said:


> O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> EEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!
> :yikes: :help: :help: :lol:


 
:lol::lol:You asked for it Anish. Never, ever ever.......mention naked and retreat in the same sentence. 

Women must be careful with "trigger" words here on M-S. Men wait in the shadows quitely resisting as long as possible. But use a 
trigger" word and all heck breaks loose..... and probably other things that we really don't want to know about.:yikes::lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

William H Bonney said:


> ,,,, or the moaning and one gooey tube sock.


 
See, Mr WHB, is a perfect example of falling victim to the "trigger" words. He was all nice and reserved in the first page or two of this thread..... now look at him.:lol::lol::lol: 

See, "trigger" words are very powerful Anish.:lol::lol:


----------



## offshoretroller

RIVER LADY said:


> See, Mr WHB, is a perfect example of falling victim to the "trigger" words. He was all nice and reserved in the first page or two of this thread..... now look at him.:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> See, "trigger" words are very powerful Anish.:lol::lol:


I've only heard stories of him. 1st he'll invite you over to split a 30 pack of easy drinkin keystones then he'll make dinner. Watch out for the trigger words like extra beef in your taco or do you want the the "big burrito" ? I think he worked at taco bell just for the trigger words


----------



## William H Bonney

RIVER LADY said:


> See, Mr WHB, is a perfect example of falling victim to the "trigger" words. He was all nice and reserved in the first page or two of this thread..... now look at him.
> 
> See, "trigger" words are very powerful Anish.:lol::lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

You _knew_ it was comin',, sooner or later. 

I just couldn't hold it in any longer, I had it building up inside of me for like 3 pages... :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

William H Bonney said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You _knew_ it was comin',, sooner or later.
> 
> I just couldn't hold it in any longer, I had it building up inside of me for like 3 pages... :lol:


 
I must admitt.....you got stamina.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## William H Bonney

RIVER LADY said:


> I must admitt.....you got stamina.:lol::lol::lol:


Great,,,,, now I have clean up the coffee that my _*wife*_ just spit all over the monitor...  ..........:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

William H Bonney said:


> Great,,,,, now I have clean up the coffee that my _*wife*_ just spit all over the monitor...  ..........:lol:


 
:lol::lol::lol: Sucks to be you right now huh?


----------



## Anish

:lol::lol:
Ok, women's retreat is cancled  :lol:. 
I noticed that things were pretty mellow on here until the whole neked thing came up (no pun intended). Did anybody read the "I'm flat as a board" thing that I posted :lol:. I think I'll just keep my clothes on and reff. yall can have all the fun bouncing around :lol:!

But then.... There's always naked fly fishing........:cwm27:


----------



## Anish

William H Bonney said:


> Baby Ive got the chocolate if youve got the graham crackers and marshmallows.


So were you referring tho the pic. here or do you and offshore troller need some privacy :yikes:. :lol::lol:


----------



## offshoretroller

Anish said:


> So were you referring tho the pic. here or do you and offshore troller need some privacy :yikes:. :lol::lol:


This is my favorite halloween costume. "lets make some sparks" i always say


----------



## William H Bonney

Anish said:


> So were you referring tho the pic. here or do you and offshore troller need some privacy :yikes:. :lol::lol:


That caption actually came with the pic when I googled s'mores costumes, so I hadnt really thought about it....

Now that you mention it though,, if you were implying that Offshoretroller and I share a camp fire with that s'more,,, I'm ok with that,,, as long as our marshmellow sticks don't touch each other,, that's kinda gross.


----------



## Anish

Well ya know, to each his own! :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

William H Bonney said:


> That caption actually came with the pic when I googled s'mores costumes, so I hadnt really thought about it....
> 
> Now that you mention it though,, if you were implying that Offshoretroller and I share a camp fire with that s'more,,, I'm ok with that,,, as long as our marshmellow sticks don't touch each other,, that's kinda gross.


 
What? You're not into sword crossing? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Anish said:


> :lol::lol:
> Ok, women's retreat is cancled  :lol:.
> I noticed that things were pretty mellow on here until the whole neked thing came up (no pun intended). Did anybody read the "I'm flat as a board" thing that I posted :lol:. I think I'll just keep my clothes on and reff. yall can have all the fun bouncing around :lol:!
> 
> But then.... There's always* naked fly fishing........:cwm27:*


Trigger Word!!! Careful Anish.:lol::lol:


----------



## William H Bonney

RIVER LADY said:


> What? You're not into sword crossing? :lol::lol::lol:


:lol: No,, no sword fights for me... :lol:




Edit: Speaking of sword fights,, have you ever seen a movie called Skin Deep with John Ritter? It's a terrible movie, but there's a hysterical "glow in the dark" fight scene in there, it's a must see. I'm pretty sure it'd be on Youtube.


----------



## Anish

RIVER LADY said:


> Trigger Word!!! Careful Anish.:lol::lol:


:lol::lol:

Naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked :lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Anish said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked :lol::lol:


 
You are so bad!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## localyahoo

Anish said:


> :lol::lol:
> "I'm flat as a board" thing that I posted :lol:.


Are we talkin surf board? If so, then naked surfing retreat is still a goooo!


----------



## Anish

localyahoo said:


> Are we talkin surf board? If so, then naked surfing retreat is still a goooo!


:nono: :cwm27:


----------



## RIVER LADY

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## William H Bonney

localyahoo said:


> Are we talkin surf board? If so, then naked surfing retreat is still a goooo!


I think you might be on your own on the naked surfin' retreat Yahoo,,, I've been naked in cold water before,,,, me no likey.


----------



## RIVER LADY

William H Bonney said:


> I think you might be on your own on the naked surfin' retreat Yahoo,,, I've been naked in cold water before,,,, me no likey.


 
You definately would not be UP to a sword fight would you?:lol::lol:


----------



## Anish

:lol::lol:


----------



## localyahoo

RIVER LADY said:


> You definately would not be UP to a sword fight would you?:lol::lol:


 
Who is crazy enough to enter into a sword fighting match with some guy that is 3 inches............



FROM THE FLOOR!:yikes::lol:


----------



## Anish

OMG!! All this talk about neked women is causing the men to become delusional!!!! 
:coco: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveW731

Anish said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked, naked :lol::lol:


I read and re-read the post. Still don't get the "trigger" idea. It was only when I saw "fly-fishing" that I got so excited that I had to grab my rod.


----------



## Anish

DaveW731 said:


> I read and re-read the post. Still don't get the "trigger" idea. It was only when I saw "fly-fishing" that I got so excited that I had to grab my rod.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:!!!!

When I read something about fly fishishing it makes me want to grab my rod too. :yikes:! :lol: 
I would have said my husband's rod but mine's bigger :yikes:.
We were talking about fly fishing right. :lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

RIVER LADY said:


> Good god, can you just imagine?





Anish said:


> Womens retreat! Featuring naked surfing competition!!


No don't....



Anish said:


> Oh schit! It would appear I have started something. :help:


and she did go there....



RIVER LADY said:


> You asked for it Anish. Never, ever ever.......mention naked and retreat in the same sentence.
> 
> Women must be careful with "trigger" words here on M-S. Men wait in the shadows quitely resisting as long as possible. But use a
> trigger" word and all heck breaks loose..... and probably other things that we really don't want to know about.:yikes::lol:


Some of the guys start to drool even when there is just a new post in here to begin with. And then you give them the openings that they are DYING FOR?? < shaking head >



William H Bonney said:


> :lol:
> 
> You _knew_ it was comin',, sooner or later.
> 
> I just couldn't hold it in any longer, I had it building up inside of me for like 3 pages... :lol:


^NOT touching that at ALL....



Anish said:


> :lol:
> Ok, women's retreat is cancled .
> I noticed that things were pretty mellow on here until the whole neked thing came up (no pun intended). Did anybody read the "I'm flat as a board" thing that I posted :lol:. I think I'll just keep my clothes on and reff. yall can have all the fun bouncing around !
> 
> But then.... There's always naked fly fishing........:cwm27:


the nekkid word is all they need to see. Heck they only need even the mere HINT of something like that to pounce.



Anish said:


> OMG!! All this talk about neked women is causing the men to become delusional!!!!
> :coco:


Anish, these guys on here have LOOOOOOOOOONG been delusional.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Anish, you and I will be having a LOOOOONG talk on the way from West Branch to Baldwin...


----------



## offshoretroller

wyldkat49766 said:


> Anish, you and I will be having a LOOOOONG talk on the way from West Branch to Baldwin...


I smell a pillow fight:chillin:


----------



## Walleyeball

Anish said:


> I could not immagine thinking I have a fishing buddy, marrying that person, then finding out it was all a show. Oooooh! I'd be SO pis*** off!


See, that's why I told my wife when we were dating that I wasn't an outdoors kinda guy and hadn't fished since I was a kid. S when we got married she promptly took me to the North Branch of the Ausable, to Bud's Cabins and taught me to tie flies. Then she taught me to fly fish and I was hooked (no pun intended, well maybe).


----------



## Walleyeball

Anish said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:!!!!
> 
> When I read something about fly fishishing it makes me want to grab my rod too. :yikes:! :lol:
> I would have said my husband's rod but mine's bigger :yikes:.
> We were talking about fly fishing right. :lol:


So, if your rod is bigger than your husbands, does it get it's own separate room? Just wondering.ne_eye:


----------



## Anish

offshoretroller said:


> I smell a pillow fight:chillin:


FWWWWAP! <feathers everywhere> :lol:


----------



## Anish

Walleyeball said:


> So, if your rod is bigger than your husbands, does it get it's own separate room? Just wondering.ne_eye:


Well, of course! :lol:
See, that's the problem when you have an extremely large rod, you have trouble finding places that it will fit. :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Walleyeball

Anish said:


> Well, of course! :lol:
> See, that's the problem when you have an extremely large rod, you have trouble finding places that it will fit. :yikes: :lol:


Oh, because I have a rather large rod myself and my wife keeps complaining about where I put it, maybe it's not fitting correctly but she only complains if it's been there awhile. Maybe if I move it from room to room, keep it in the rod sock so it's not as noticeable she just get used to it.


----------



## Walleyeball

Walleyeball said:


> Oh, because I have a rather large rod myself and my wife keeps complaining about where I put it, maybe it's not fitting correctly but she only complains if it's been there awhile. Maybe if I move it from room to room, keep it in the rod sock so it's not as noticeable she just get used to it.


Which room do you prefer to put your rod in? Do you prefer ease of access or to keep it where it'll be safer?


----------



## Anish

Walleyeball said:


> Oh, because I have a rather large rod myself and my wife keeps complaining about where I put it, maybe it's not fitting correctly but she only complains if it's been there awhile. Maybe if I move it from room to room, keep it in the rod sock so it's not as noticeable she just get used to it.


See, now that's the other problem with having TOO large of a rod, if you don't have a correctly fitting place to put it women will complain. I highly doubt that if you put a sock on it, she will get used to it. Matter of fact, you might want to be carefull. Your rod could end up like the one in the Ugly Stik commercial.


----------



## Walleyeball

Walleyeball said:


> Which room do you prefer to put your rod in? Do you prefer ease of access or to keep it where it'll be safer?


I sometimes keep it in the back room because nobody ever goes back there, but other times I just leave on the front porch, that way all I have to do is grab it and run to the lake. My life is usually a lot smoother when I do the latter, but when I'm feeling insecure I like to know that there's that back room that I can put a lock on to keep it from being manhandled.


----------



## Anish

Walleyeball said:


> Which room do you prefer to put your rod in? Do you prefer ease of access or to keep it where it'll be safer?


I'll refer you to my previous post. Safer is definitely better though ease of access is definitely a tempting thing. In the long run you have to take care of your rod so that you have it for many years to come... er, yeah.


----------



## Walleyeball

Anish said:


> See, now that's the other problem with having TOO large of a rod, if you don't have a correctly fitting place to put it women will complain. I highly doubt that if you put a sock on it, she will get used to it. Matter of fact, you might want to be carefull. Your rod could end up like the one in the Ugly Stik commercial.


I have an ugly stick, love it, use it all the time. I prefer to use it when my wife is with me but sometimes you gotta fish when the feeling hits you. I think that's my my wife bought herself one of those big ugly sticks. If I'm using mine she can just get hers out and go by herself. She's been fishing by herself a lot lately actually, she's been trying to get me to go with her but I'm either not in the mood, it's too cold, or my back hurts from the fishing we did the other day. Sometimes I get sore if I fish too long, we used to fish for HOURS when we were younger, but now we get wore out too easy and we're lucky if we get 45 min. of good, hard fishing. I don't want my rod to break like in that commercial so I tame down the fishing nowadays, but my wife insists once in a while to go on aggressive fishing outings that always leave me sore the next day.


----------



## Anish

Walleyeball said:


> I have an ugly stick, love it, use it all the time. I prefer to use it when my wife is with me but sometimes you gotta fish when the feeling hits you. I think that's my my wife bought herself one of those big ugly sticks. If I'm using mine she can just get hers out and go by herself. She's been fishing by herself a lot lately actually, she's been trying to get me to go with her but I'm either not in the mood, it's too cold, or my back hurts from the fishing we did the other day. Sometimes I get sore if I fish too long, we used to fish for HOURS when we were younger, but now we get wore out too easy and we're lucky if we get 45 min. of good, hard fishing. I don't want my rod to break like in that commercial so I tame down the fishing nowadays, but my wife insists once in a while to go on aggressive fishing outings that always leave me sore the next day.


Well, that might have something to do with your not knowing where you should keep your oversized rod. Just saying.


----------



## Walleyeball

Anish said:


> I'll refer you to my previous post. Safer is definitely better though ease of access is definitely a tempting thing. In the long run you have to take care of your rod so that you have it for many years to come... er, yeah.


Yeah, I keep it properly waxed in the winter months and make sure that if I put it in the back room it's not in the way. If I just toss it back there it might get tripped over so I put it in just the right place and check on it frequently to be sure it hasn't been disturbed because sometimes my wife likes to move things around on me and I can't find what I'm looking for. I hate that, I've put things in that back room that I haven't seen in years.


----------



## Anish

Part of the responsibility of owning a large rod is knowing how to properly handle it. If you arent carefull, then yes, you could very well injure yourself. 
Sometimes women need to go fishing by themsleves. Less hassle that way.


----------



## Walleyeball

Anish said:


> Well, that might have something to do with your not knowing where you should keep your oversized rod. Just saying.


Well, my wife usually likes wherever I decide to put it, if not she'll tell me to move it and everything comes out fine, in the end.


----------



## Walleyeball

Anish said:


> Part of the responsibility of owning a large rod is knowing how to properly handle it. If you arent carefull, then yes, you could very well injure yourself.
> Sometimes women need to go fishing by themsleves. Less hassle that way.


Yes, if you're not paying attention when you're casting for example, you could put someones eye out!


----------



## Anish

Well, I'll say this, at least you are considerate as to where you put your rod. A lot of men will just put it anywhere and then get all Pi**** that someone stepped on it, shut it in a door or the tip gets broken off.


----------



## Walleyeball

Anish said:


> Part of the responsibility of owning a large rod is knowing how to properly handle it. If you arent carefull, then yes, you could very well injure yourself.
> Sometimes women need to go fishing by themsleves. Less hassle that way.


If I have a large fish on I have to remember not to get overexcited try to land it too fast or I might end up with stress fractures up and down the rod shaft or the ball bearings might seize up if I don't watch how hard I reel. The worst is when the line breaks just as you get the fish near the surface, nobody like that, especially the fish because it gets away, but with the bitter taste of your bait and nothing to satisfy it's hunger. I mean, that's why it took your bait right, because it was hungry? Now it's even hungrier because it fought the hard fight once hooked but never got the food it thought it had.


----------



## Anish

Walleyeball said:


> Yes, if you're not paying attention when you're casting for example, you could put someones eye out!


Well, anything could happen! You could get your lure imbedded in the grip, you could get it caught in a tree or even snap the tip off of it! I heard of one guy who bent his untill it almost snapped and it was never the same again. If you want to get years of use from your rod then you have to take care of it. I'm not even going to get into what could happen if you don't take care of your reel sack!


----------



## Anish

Walleyeball said:


> If I have a large fish on I have to remember not to get overexcited try to land it too fast or I might end up with stress fractures up and down the rod shaft or the ball bearings might seize up if I don't watch how hard I reel. The worst is when the line breaks just as you get the fish near the surface, nobody like that, especially the fish because it gets away, but with the bitter taste of your bait and nothing to satisfy it's hunger. I mean, that's why it took your bait right, because it was hungry? Now it's even hungrier because it fought the hard fight once hooked but never got the food it thought it had.


I guess I have never had that happen. Probably because I know how to handle my rod. I cant say that I have ever lost a fish from being overly excited. I definitely have never tasted my own bait so I would NOT know if it's bitter. I'm starting to think you are not the most experienced fisherman.


----------



## Walleyeball

Anish said:


> Well, I'll say this, at least you are considerate as to where you put your rod. A lot of men will just put it anywhere and then get all Pi**** that someone stepped on it, shut it in a door or the tip gets broken off.


 I couldn't imagine having the tip broken off my favorite rod, I shut it in the car door once and had that moment of panic until I saw that it actually hadn't been shut in the door it just bounced funny when the door was slammed. Actually it was the tailgate of my truck and I tossed my rod in there haphazardly, not paying attention to where it landed when my wife swung the gate up and nearly broke my beautiful ugly stick. Thankfully these rods are hard to break and as I said, disaster was averted.


----------



## Anish

Walleyeball said:


> I couldn't imagine having the tip broken off my favorite rod, I shut it in the car door once and had that moment of panic until I saw that it actually hadn't been shut in the door it just bounced funny when the door was slammed. Actually it was the tailgate of my truck and I tossed my rod in there haphazardly, not paying attention to where it landed when my wife swung the gate up and nearly broke my beautiful ugly stick. Thankfully these rods are hard to break and as I said, disaster was averted.


Sounds like a close one! You are lucky to have a rod at all after that!


----------



## Walleyeball

Anish said:


> Well, anything could happen! You could get your lure imbedded in the grip, you could get it caught in a tree or even snap the tip off of it! I heard of one guy who bent his untill it almost snapped and it was never the same again. If you want to get years of use from your rod then you have to take care of it. I'm not even going to get into what could happen if you don't take care of your reel sack!


I know, when I was first learning to fly fish I used to snap the fly off the line on the back cast. My wife, (who taught me to fly fish by the way. told me I was whipping the rod too fast and too hard and guided me as to the way she does it and I eventually slid into an easy rhythm and have been told that I have quite an impressive cast. It took a lot of practice but now I can get my fly into tight places and have developed a long cast that's very effective.


----------



## Anish

That's good, I was starting to sympathize with your wife and understand why she was spending so much time fishing by herself! Like anythig else, fishing takes time and patience. It's taking the time to truly read the fish as well as the conditions surrounding it that really makes the difference. Not to mention of course, taking good care of your rod as well as your tackle.


----------



## wyldkat49766

offshoretroller said:


> I smell a pillow fight:chillin:




smell one allllll you wish, but you wont SEE it...lol


----------



## Anish

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## William H Bonney

Anish said:


> I guess I have never had that happen. Probably because I know how to handle my rod. I cant say that I have ever lost a fish from being overly excited. I definitely have never tasted my own bait so I would NOT know if it's bitter. I'm starting to think you are not the most experienced fisherman.


I'm not so sure that any of his posts had anything to do with "fishing" anyway.... :tdo12: :evilsmile


----------



## Walleyeball

William H Bonney said:


> I'm not so sure that any of his posts had anything to do with "fishing" anyway.... :tdo12: :evilsmile


Of course they're about "fishing", what else could they be about. I'm almost always fishing in some form or another ne_eye:.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Anish said:


> Well, you know, I am looking for demonstrations on different techniques for catching crayfish. We could probably justify you guys getting naked if it's for the purpose of one of those demonstrations. :yikes: :lol:
> 
> :lol: Trolling for crayfish. :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Jacob Huffman

Anish said:


> Well, you know, I am looking for demonstrations on different techniques for catching crayfish. We could probably justify you guys getting naked if it's for the purpose of one of those demonstrations. :yikes: :lol:
> 
> :lol: Trolling for crayfish. :lol:


Soooo...If a guy did this and told his wife.." Hey I cought the crabs fishing this weekend " would that be a bad thing to say ????


----------



## Anish

Jacob Huffman said:


> Soooo...If a guy did this and told his wife.." Hey I cought the crabs fishing this weekend " would that be a bad thing to say ????


Man, I think that would be asking for a looooooooooooong "conversation". :rant:
That could also raise some SERIOUS questions!
1) With "crabs that big would you really be concerned with what your 
wife or anybody else had to say?
2) Your wife may wonder if you contracted them from one of your 
fishing buddies.
3) Sometimes if a person does certain things with crayfish, it should
stay with the crayfish. :tdo12:
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## frostbite

show your tackleBOX!!!!!!


----------



## Anish

frostbite said:


> show your tackleBOX!!!!!!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## William H Bonney

Anish said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


Do you realize how many different ways I could go with that,,,,,, seriously?


----------



## Anish

William H Bonney said:


> Do you realize how many different ways I could go with that,,,,,, seriously?


:lol: I know! I was thinking the same thing! :lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

Putman Lake Campground said:


> I'm with you boss...
> 
> And once again... Nope not a gonna ask any questions.... nope not a gonna. LOL
> :yikes:


ahhh I see... so there is a motive behind us camping there... hrmmmmm lol


----------



## RIVER LADY

Sheesh, I go away fishing for a couple of days and I come back to see we've gone from surfing naked to naked trolling for crayfish and frostbite needs a tackleBOX. .....Intresting!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

RIVER LADY said:


> We know you want to!!!:lol::lol:


sometimes it's extremely hard for a wise cracker like myself to keep my yap closed!! (aka fingers off the keyboard!!)


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

wyldkat49766 said:


> ahhh I see... so there is a motive behind us camping there... hrmmmmm lol


a simple motive!!!

Make it possible for as many gals as possible to get to gather and talk about whats his name running naked with a crab on his thingy ma job.. or what ever ya'll gals talk about when yer at a campfire without men!!! (some how or nother I've always been kicked out of them kinda campfires!!)

And! that makes for an excuse for me to have a weekend off, cause management won't allow me to be around a woman only group!!

LOL 

Btw: Management works for me, but I learned the hard way... just shut up do what yer told and they won't beg for pay/benefit increases, more time off, more lists of what they "wont' do", etc etc.

any more recruits for the fun weekend for ya'll gals?


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

frostbite said:


> show your tackleBOX!!!!!!


when I first read that I thought I saw a guy asking a guy to see his tackle box... 

I was get'n nervous!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Putman Lake Campground said:


> a simple motive!!!
> 
> Make it possible for as many gals as possible to get to gather and talk about whats his name running naked with a crab on his thingy ma job.. or what ever ya'll gals talk about when yer at a campfire without men!!! (some how or nother I've always been kicked out of them kinda campfires!!)
> 
> And! that makes for an excuse for me to have a weekend off, cause management won't allow me to be around a woman only group!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Btw: Management works for me, but I learned the hard way... just shut up do what yer told and they won't beg for pay/benefit increases, more time off, more lists of what they "wont' do", etc etc.
> 
> any more recruits for the fun weekend for ya'll gals?




Im willing to bet you might just find a few more men to 'show up' that weekend anyway....


----------



## wyldkat49766

Thanks but I do NOT doubt your integrity at all. Now Bonney... well.. lets just say we are used to dealing with the guys here. 

Im sorry if my humor was mis-understood.


----------



## 1wildchild

Holy smokes, I'm away for a little while and you are all off and running! Don't forget this is a family site! :evil:

There is a singles social group if you are interested. 
:nono: I turn my head for a minute I guess!!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

wyldkat49766 said:


> Thanks but I do NOT doubt your integrity at all. Now Bonney... well.. lets just say we are used to dealing with the guys here.
> 
> Im sorry if my humor was mis-understood.


my apologizes for having thin skin last night.... I'm working on trying to get that deleted.. :help:


----------



## wyldkat49766

1wildchild said:


> Holy smokes, I'm away for a little while and you are all off and running! Don't forget this is a family site! :evil:
> 
> There is a singles social group if you are interested.
> :nono: I turn my head for a minute I guess!!



a minute? You asked for a day pass and that was like a month ago. You should know us by now... lol


----------



## Anish

1wildchild said:


> Holy smokes, I'm away for a little while and you are all off and running! Don't forget this is a family site! :evil:
> 
> There is a singles social group if you are interested.
> :nono: I turn my head for a minute I guess!!


Sorry mom. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Anish said:


> Sorry mom. :lol::lol::lol:


are we starting to see the pecking order here?

:yikes:


----------



## RIVER LADY

1wildchild said:


> Holy smokes, I'm away for a little while and you are all off and running! Don't forget this is a family site! :evil:
> 
> There is a singles social group if you are interested.
> :nono: I turn my head for a minute I guess!!


Heck, the only thing you should be surprised about is the fact that....
It wasn't me this time getting the men all up worked up.:lol::lol:

Anish did it!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Anish said:


> Well, I'll say this, at least you are considerate as to where you put your rod. A lot of men will just put it anywhere and then get all Pi**** that someone stepped on it, shut it in a door or the tip gets broken off.


Anish is a dirty girl. How would your son feel after finding these post. lol this thread got so dirty so fast.

Unless you really were just talking about fishing. :lol: :16suspect:


----------



## Anish

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Anish is a dirty girl. How would your son feel after finding these post. lol this thread got so dirty so fast.
> 
> Unless you really were just talking about fishing. :lol: :16suspect:


 
Oh no, not talking about fishing. :lol:
Honestly, my son would probably laugh his a** off. He's 16 and has an EXTREMELY off beat sense of humor. We are still trying to figure out where he picked that up at :cwm27:. Just for the record, the person that I was getting really off color with is my best friend of about 14 years. Which knowing both of us would give my son a REALLY good laugh and yet gross him out at the same time. That in turn would give me a really good laugh. 
I'm actually a pretty low key, boring type of person (mother of 3, happily married, Betty Crocker with tattoos). I do enjoy a really good banter though. :evilsmile


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Anish said:


> Oh no, not talking about fishing. :lol:
> Honestly, my son would probably laugh his a** off. He's 16 and has an EXTREMELY off beat sense of humor. We are still trying to figure out where he picked that up at :cwm27:. Just for the record, the person that I was getting really off color with is my best friend of about 14 years. Which knowing both of us would give my son a REALLY good laugh and yet gross him out at the same time. That in turn would give me a really good laugh.
> I'm actually a pretty low key, boring type of person (mother of 3, happily married, Betty Crocker with tattoos). I do enjoy a really good banter though. :evilsmile



Haha my bad Not trying to call you out or anything. Its just Once i got to page 6 i was a little surprised. It does make a lot more sense that he's a friend lol. I would have been slightly concerned if he was a stranger. I will say as a teen myself it was flat out hilarious to read through it.

Betty crocker with tattoos :lol: awesome


----------



## Anish

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Haha my bad Not trying to call you out or anything. Its just Once i got to page 6 i was a little surprised. It does make a lot more sense that he's a friend lol. I would have been slightly concerned if he was a stranger. I will say as a teen myself it was flat out hilarious to read through it.
> 
> Betty crocker with tattoos :lol: awesome


Yeah, the following day when I was thinking about it, it occurred to me that maybe I should put a "he's a long time friend of mine" disclaimer on what I had written, but then I figured I'd just wait and see what the reactions were first. Normally, I don't go quite that off color but, it was one of those evenings where my smart a** impulse just got the better of me, :lol:. Trust me, if it had been ANYONE else I would not have taken it that far. :lol:


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Anish said:


> Yeah, the following day when I was thinking about it, it occurred to me that maybe I should put a "he's a long time friend of mine" disclaimer on what I had written, but then I figured I'd just wait and see what the reactions were first. Normally, I don't go quite that off color but, it was one of those evenings where my smart a** impulse just got the better of me, :lol:. Trust me, if it had been ANYONE else I would not have taken it that far. :lol:


 it happens :lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

Anish said:


> Yeah, the following day when I was thinking about it, it occurred to me that maybe I should put a "he's a long time friend of mine" disclaimer on what I had written, but then I figured I'd just wait and see what the reactions were first. Normally, I don't go quite that off color but, it was one of those evenings where my smart a** impulse just got the better of me, :lol:. Trust me, if it had been ANYONE else I would not have taken it that far. :lol:



obviously that would NOT have let this thread be as much fun. lol


----------



## Anish

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Anish said:


> Don't be embarrassed. We all pop off when we shouldnt now and then. All is well and nobody is holding it against you.
> Life's too short! Just read my signature!



And smiled cause I liked your signature!!!

BTW:
Give Shoeman a hard time tomorrow. He's up here now... Folks just don't get much better than him and All Time Angler!!


----------



## autumnlovr

wyldkat49766 said:


> We 'do' seem to be missing some of the cooks from this here fire tho..... Autumnlovr???? ERNurse???? Firecracker???? where are you gals...


I've been making 100 mile round trips trying to get my 89-year-old mom settled into a rehab center after she fell & was hospitalized (nothing broken, thank God). Things are starting to ease up a bit now. I've been keeping an eye on this thread and saying "Ain't gonna do it. Ain't gonna get involved in this one....", you ladies are handling it pretty well without my comments!
BTW, Hi everyone! Missed y'all!


----------



## wyldkat49766

autumnlovr said:


> I've been making 100 mile round trips trying to get my 89-year-old mom settled into a rehab center after she fell & was hospitalized (nothing broken, thank God). Things are starting to ease up a bit now. I've been keeping an eye on this thread and saying "Ain't gonna do it. Ain't gonna get involved in this one....", you ladies are handling it pretty well without my comments!
> BTW, Hi everyone! Missed y'all!



Sorry to hear about your mom. My Grandma fell just a little over a week ago also and thankfully nothing broken either except her pride. Well that and some pretty colored skin. I keep telling her its that stubborn German hard head of hers. 

On the other hand, you just KNOW you want to get into this one... You coming with us?

My cousin is getting married in Ypsi on the 14th. Yup a Thursday night but thats their style. And Im thinking about just having hubby drop me off in West Branch on our way home.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Lauren I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Glad she will be ok.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Anish said:


> Yeah, the following day when I was thinking about it, it occurred to me that maybe I should put a "he's a long time friend of mine" disclaimer on what I had written, but then I figured I'd just wait and see what the reactions were first. Normally, I don't go quite that off color but, it was one of those evenings where my smart a** impulse just got the better of me, :lol:. Trust me, if it had been ANYONE else I would not have taken it that far. :lol:


A smart ass impulse got the better of you? Ah, don't sweat it, it happens to me all the time..:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Anish

RIVER LADY said:


> A smart ass impulse got the better of you? Ah, don't sweat it, it happens to me all the time..:lol::lol::lol:


Well, to be honest, I am prety much in a constant state of smart ass impulse. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Anish said:


> Well, to be honest, I am prety much in a constant state of smart ass impulse. :lol::lol::lol:


 
Really? I hadn't noticed.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

RIVER LADY said:


> Really? I hadn't noticed.:lol::lol::lol:


You noticed!


----------



## Anish

:lol::lol::lol:!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Anish said:


> :lol::lol::lol:!


Oh don't YOU try and play innocent here girl....


----------



## chumpchange

Hey I dont wanna sound like a GUY but I am lookin for a nice gal to share some good times in the outdoors...if your interested pm me..ANDY


----------



## Anish

wyldkat49766 said:


> Oh don't YOU try and play innocent here girl....


:lol::lol::lol:
Oh, I'll be the first one to admit I'm not innocent!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------

